# Java applet nur einmal starten



## Guest (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo ,

ich habe eine Internetseite und habe heute ein Banner in Form eines Applets eingebaut. 
Das Aplet hab ich aus dem Internet.
Funktioniert auch alles wunderbar.

Wenn ich jetzt aber einen Link auf der Seite klicke, wird das Aplett-Banner immer wieder neu gestartet oder geladen.
Klingt logisch ich weis und das ist auch gut so.

Ich würde es besser finden, wenn das Banner nur einmal beim Start geladen wird.

Wie kann man das realisieren? Muss ich direkt in der Java Datei ändern?
 Ich glaub ja aber ich weis nich wo  :### wenn dann.

Ich hab auch gelesen, das es da noch iframe gibt. Meine Seite besteht aber nich aus frames, sondern aus div Bereichen.
Oder kann man es über <param > lösen. Also irgendwie das das Aplet im Cache des Browser gepeichert wird.

Ich nutze Php und CSS. Vielleich mehr in die Richtung? Aber das ist ja JAva. MMh

Ich würd mich sehr freuen, wenn da jemand einen Link hat in der Thema besprochen wird oder ne  Idee wäre natürlich noch besser  ? 

Viele Grüsse und danke schon mal vorab in jedem Fall.


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Mai 2006)

Wärst du nicht mit einer einfachen Grafik besser bedient?


----------



## Gast (2. Mai 2006)

Meinst du das geht nicht zu speichern im Browser oder änliches ja? 

Ja mit einem Bild damit, wäre ich bestimmt besser bedient nur der, für den ich die Seite mache, möchte halt das Applet da drin haben und ich finds blöd das das Klicken oder springen eben wegen dem Laden des  Bildes und des Applets jetzt immer länger dauert.

Das Bild das mit Applet mitgeladen wird, ist ja auch unter 

<param name="image" value="EigeneDateien/Java/titel.jpg">

aufgeführt. Es ist 34kb gross und wird immer voher geladen.
Ich werd die Grösse des Bildes mal versuchen kleiner zu machen, vielleicht gehts dann schneller. Ich befürchte nur kleiner gehts nicht mehr. 


Ich meine nur, das klingt vielleicht kleinkarriert, ich finds halt nicht schön das das immer verschwindet durch das erneute Laden.Und einmal starten reicht doch. Und deswegen, ich meine auch für die Besucher der Seite.

 Kann man das nicht irgendwie so lassen, es ist doch schon gestartet ??

 Kann man nicht irgendwie sagen, wenn Browser Aplett gestartet dann nicht neustarten. Ich weiß nur nicht wie ich in Php sagen soll starte das Aplet nicht neu Browser.


Grüsse


----------

